# Installation Complete



## naughted (Feb 17, 2007)

Finished installing my pellet stove. Here is a picture of the final setup.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats! Nice setup. Looks like she will put out some heat.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 17, 2007)

Awe ........... That pic came off the internet or a stove catalog................. ;-) 

Looks great and i know where the dogs are going to go.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 17, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Awe ........... That pic came off the internet or a stove catalog................. ;-)
> 
> Looks great and i know where the dogs are going to go.


That poor rug is going to be a fur rug


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2007)

Sweet setup. It looks like it turned out just fine. Enjoy!


----------



## naughted (Feb 17, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Awe ........... That pic came off the internet or a stove catalog................. ;-)
> 
> Looks great and i know where the dogs are going to go.



I have 2 dogs. One already found her spot.

Crappy picture but you get the point!


----------



## Roospike (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeppers , I have a 120 lbs lump to step over to load my wood stove ...........

If you want quick heet just lay on the dog .


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 18, 2007)

hey roo,
 what are those things in your rack next to the stove , are those rolled papers? ive seen these things that roll up newspaper really tight like a log for burning, do you have one of those things? if so how well do they work burning?
EDIT , never mind , guess thats wood, just looked like those rolled paper thingys at first glance, ive always been curious about them but never saw the paper "logs" burned


----------



## Roospike (Feb 18, 2007)

"paper logs". White birch logs ........few and far between round here. you almost had it right.


----------

